# Moving - Pigeons Need Homes (Michigan)



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi,

I am moving soon and I really need to find some nice loving homes for my pigeons. My pigeons currently fly freely in an outdoor aviary and are allowed to go inside for shelter at their leisure. I would like something similar to this for them at the new home as well - just so that they are not suddenly trapped in a small cage, as they are used to flying about. 

I have under a dozen pigeons and I will be uploading pictures of them shortly (if they are not already up by the time you read this post) to my profile. You can take as many as you want, or just one. But I would like to keep the couples together if possible. 

Please message me or post a reply on this thread if you are interested! Thanks a bunch! If it would be easier for you, then you can message me and we can exchange numbers. 

EDIT: I added some photos to this post as well, there are like 10 more on my profile! Please check them out!


----------



## Guy DP (Aug 31, 2014)

hello. I live in Ashtabula, Ohio. I am new to pigeons, but I have had chickens for over three years. I am finishing my new pigeon loft and would like one white breeding pair to get started. Would you consider rehoming two of your pigeons to me?


----------



## pigeon girl101 (Oct 2, 2014)

I was wondering if you still had these birds for sale if so where in Michigan are you located


----------



## butterflyluvr63 (May 19, 2014)

*have you moved? I am in flint twp.*

I would love the chance to adopt a few.


----------

